
Vim Keybindings for MS Word - clircle
https://github.com/rcmdnk/vim_ahk
======
quyleanh
Cool... i just wander that does AHK supports detect when clicking to a textbox
of any Windows apps? My wish is I want to use terminal bindkey when typing in
textbox. For example, Ctrl + E = End, Ctrl + A A = Home...

